# Navegacion Intermitente, con Firefox, Konqueror y demas.

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola. Los molesto por lo siguiente:

Intento ingresar en los sitios A, B, C, D, esto se realiza con los navegadores mencionados en el asunto. Sucede que supongamos entro al sitio A y no hay problema.. lo mismo con el B y el C, pero al intentar ingresar al sitio D me da error de pagina no encontrada. 

Aclaro que uso los ingresos rapidos de los navegadores por lo que no copio las URLs.

Intento nuevamente, y lo mas loco de todo es que al segundo o tercer intento ingresa en el sitio D, pero voy al A y no ingresa! 

Es aleatoreo, el mismo sitio aveces ingresa y aveces no, y esto no pasa con solo uno si no con todos. Uno de ellos es este sitio. 

Para descartar les comento que cerre el servidor FTP que corre aca, dejo de compartir internet con la otra maquina, dejo solo esta y el netstat  solo me da el puerto 80 al abrir el navegador, o sea no hay problemas de saturacion de puertos, al menos no de aca..

Alguna idea? Estoy volviendome loco con esto por que no se que hace este problema. No tengo problema alguno con por ejemplo un descarga larga desde el FTP, o sea no es que internet se corta.

La pc con win2 a la que le sirvo internet no tiene este problema.. segun me comento el usuario.. tampoco es mucho de fiar.

Gracias de antemano camaradas.

----------

## cameta

Esto me suena a que funciona mal el servidor de DNS.

Los servidores DNS que usas estan en el fichero /etc/resolv.conf

Puedes comporbar si el problema que dices es culpa de los DNS

Haces ping para obtener  la IP de cada sitio que quieres probar:

ping www.gentoo.org

PING www.gentoo.org (66.241.137.77) 56(84) bytes of data.

y añades una linea con la IP en el fichero /etc/hosts/

66.241.137.77 www.gentoo.org

repite el procedimiento para el resto de sitios que te dan problemas

----------

## Hipocrita

A mi me pasa algo parecido. Puedo navegar en la mayoria de los sites pero hay algunos que se queda cargandolos eternamente. Tengo un maquina que hace de router con debian sarge. El problema solo lo tengo en gentoo ya que otra maquina con winxp puede ver correctamente todos los sitios. 

Probe cambiar mtu, pero no logro acertarle al problema. 

Dejo un par de datos por las dudas de la pc con gentoo:

```

Linux elcetorca 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 #3 

elcetorca ~ # ethtool eth0

Settings for eth0:

        Supported ports: [ TP MII ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: 100Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Port: MII

        PHYAD: 32

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        Supports Wake-on: pumbg

        Wake-on: d

        Current message level: 0x00000007 (7)

        Link detected: yes

elcetorca ~ # ifconfig eth0

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:06:7B:00:1F:E3

          inet addr:192.168.0.15  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:113626 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:54424 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:154850026 (147.6 Mb)  TX bytes:4527771 (4.3 Mb)

          Interrupt:17 Base address:0xb400

elcetorca ~ # route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

Pablo, creo que los problemas son parecidos por eso presente el mio. Pido disculpas si te molesta.

Saludos[/code]

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Para nada me molesta, me parece que todo aporta.

Se soluciono el problema.. ahora no lo hace.. Puede ser un problema momentaneo del servidor de dns de mi isp?

Gracias a todos los que respondieron..

Hipocrita sigue igual tu problema?

----------

## Hipocrita

Si, mi problema sigue... nose que es la verdad

----------

## cameta

Haz un traceroute a esos sitios que te dan problemas.

Creo que es con este comando.

 /usr/sbin/tracepath www.loquesea

Este problema a mi me suena a algun inconveniente con tu firewall.

----------

## Hipocrita

No es un problema de firewall ya que baje todas las reglas en el servidor y pasa lo mismo. A parte si fuese es el problema en windows tendria el mismo problema y no lo tengo. Para mi es algo con el MTU pero no logro solucionarlo.

----------

## cameta

Pon la lista de sitios que te dan problemas, a ver.

----------

## Hipocrita

http://ar.yahoo.com/

http://arstechnica.com/index.ars (la mas importante)

Por ahora encontre estos.. despues me fijo mas sitios. Se que ambos funcionan.

----------

## cameta

```
Hop   Hostname   IP   Time 1   Time 2

1   172.26.0.1   172.26.0.1   0.497   0.522

2   10.5.162.1   10.5.162.1   43.035   42.406

3   113.Red-81-46-52.staticIP.rima-tde.net   81.46.52.113   40.289   44.824

4   25.Red-81-46-5.staticIP.rima-tde.net   81.46.5.25   55.873   53.721

22   *   *   *   *

5   So0-1-0-0-grtmadpe3.red.telefonica-wholesale.net   213.140.39.173   155.344   *

6   P12-0-grtlontl2.red.telefonica-wholesale.net   213.140.43.146   184.172   P10-0-grtlontl2.red.telefonica-wholesale.net

7   GE6-1-0-0-grtlontl1.red.telefonica-wholesale.net   213.140.38.105   186.369   P3-0-grtwaseq1.red.telefonica-wholesale.net

8   so7-3-0-0-grtnycpt3.red.telefonica-wholesale.net   213.140.38.221   254.328   so6-3-0-0-grtnycpt3.red.telefonica-wholesale.net

9   P13-0-0-grtwaseq1.red.telefonica-wholesale.net   213.140.37.54   266.214   255.280

10   dcr1-so-4-3-0.Chicago.savvis.net   204.70.192.22   281.823   cpr2-pos-15-0.virginiaequinix.savvis.net

11   bcs1-so-1-1-0.Washington.savvis.net   206.24.227.105   258.893   *

12   bpr1-so-0-0-0.ChicagoEquinix.savvis.net   208.175.10.238   286.167   dcr1-so-4-3-0.Chicago.savvis.net

13   aer1-po10.ChicagoEquinix.savvis.net   208.175.9.133   277.414   dcr2-so-5-0-0.Chicago.savvis.net

14   aer1-po20.ChicagoEquinix.savvis.net   208.175.9.137   452.709   208.173.176.214

15   208.173.176.214   208.173.176.214   278.414   285.957

16   208.173.176.214   208.173.176.214   283.114   *

17   ge3-3.c1.ord.scnet.net   64.202.111.153   285.577   278.121

18   *   *   *   *

19   *   *   *   *

20   *   *   *   *

21   *   *   *   *

```

A mi me funciona,

Esto es lo que me sale en el traceroute

A ver donde se te corta

----------

## cameta

```
Hop   Hostname   IP   Time 1   Time 2

1   172.26.0.1   172.26.0.1   0.479   0.539

2   10.5.162.1   10.5.162.1   42.812   43.987

3   113.Red-81-46-52.staticIP.rima-tde.net   81.46.52.113   43.576   44.689

4   25.Red-81-46-5.staticIP.rima-tde.net   81.46.5.25   56.334   53.347

6   P12-0-grtlontl2.red.telefonica-wholesale.net   213.140.43.146   185.654   So2-0-0-0-grtparix1.red.telefonica-wholesale.net

7   P3-0-grtwaseq1.red.telefonica-wholesale.net   213.140.36.130   258.603   263.040

8   so7-3-0-0-grtnycpt3.red.telefonica-wholesale.net   213.140.38.221   251.117   *

10   yahoo-1-0-1-0-grtwaseq1.red.telefonica-wholesale.net   213.140.39.238   261.621   254.001

13   *   *   *   *

14   *   *   *   *

15   *   *   *   *

16   *   *   *   *

```

Y este es el de yahoo

----------

## cameta

Ah esto se hace con /usr/sbin/tracepath

----------

